# UCLA Professional Program in Screenwriting Online



## Opie (Aug 13, 2013)

Greetings - I realize the cool kids are getting MFAs (yes, I'm jealous), but I would like to connect here with those doing the online screenwriting program starting September '13. Looking to compare notes during the year and whatnot.


----------

